

Ben Horowitz on Startups, Aristotle, and Swimming the Danube - tylerrooney
http://tylerrooney.com/post/41699711182/startups-aristotle-swimming-the-danube

======
josh2600
Thelonious Monk once said that "the line between insanity and genius is razor
thin".

From the perspective of the entrepreneur, much of success is playing the
confidence game and therefore being a little crazy might be an asset.

~~~
gruseom
I doubt that Monk said that. It sounds more like something people would say
about him.

------
CommitPush
There is so much stuff in that video, that's what really hood investors are.
The thing is, you can't be just between insane and genius, you have to be able
to use either of the two just when it's the right time to use them.

